# New book fpr preparing for exhibition and sale of fine art photos



## EZRyder (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi. My name is Eric Zachary Ryder and I am an alchoholic. Oops - wrong forum. 

Seriously, I am a fine art photographer with a permanent, (I hope), presence in a well regarded brick and mortar gallery in Napa Valley, as well as a professional online gallery, (www.ticket2ryder.com). I have written a book called The Big Picture: Taking Your Photography to the Next Level. A practical guide to preparing your work for exhibition and sale. I have gotten great reviews for the book, and humbly believe it will be a valuable asset to anyone looking to break into the fine art photography selling world. I spent many thousands of dollars getting started, and made many mistakes which could have been avoided if I had the info in my book, saving me an enormous amount of moey in the process. It's a straightforward guide to matting, mounting, framing, and marketing your work. Check it out! Framing, Mounting, and Matting Guide for Exhibitions

Thanks!

Eric


----------

